# Recently picked up a Manta Ray



## tmbtc12 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi everybody. I am new to the forum and recently picked up a Schwinn Manta Ray. It is a nice rider, but I need to replace the seat, rear tire, and bars to make it correct. This is my first Manta Ray, so any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Do you guys see any other parts that are not "correct" ? Let me know if you have any spare parts. Thanks!


----------



## how (Mar 10, 2013)

Bike is sweet, here is before and after pictures of one I bought a year ago.,,I paid 275 for a NOS seat,,they are hard to find, now I think the prices are even higher.


----------



## Sambikeman (Mar 10, 2013)

*Manta..........*

............NICE MANTA......... HERE ARE A COUPLE PICTURES I TOOK OF MY BIKES. THIS WILL GIVE YOU SOME REFERENCE......


----------



## tmbtc12 (Mar 11, 2013)

thanks for the replies/pics guys!


----------



## jpromo (Mar 11, 2013)

Looks correct other than what you mentioned! Correct amber reflector pedals too.

Here's the evolution of one I had before and after a major cleaning and reconditioning. Went from needing to be carried up the driveway to riding and shifting flawlessly. Good luck with yours! I think I sold the extra bars I had.


----------



## Sean (Mar 12, 2013)

Here's my '71


----------

